# Pickering Rally/MH Show



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi,

Please could someone confirm that this show/rally is still on.

I know they have had a lot of water in East Yorkshire with more forcast for today.

I really don't want to drive up there only to find everything has been cancelled so your confirmation would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks Maggie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Maggie 

We have had no notification from Warners that the show is not going ahead. There is still a week to go and the weather might liven up.



Jacquie


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi jacquie,

Sorry. got the dates mixed up. Thought it was this weekend. Its as well I posted or I might have been trundling up to Pickering a week too soon.

   



Hopefully the weather will take a turn for the better.

Thanks Maggie


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

Good morning everybody'
Can anybody give a report on the ground conditions at the showground please


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

Bump


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Guys

Sorry communications at the show ground seem to have dried up :roll: I will try and contact Angie & Geoge to see what its like



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI All

Angie's computer has gone awol but she says the show is good the roads are ok and she's very busy sunbathing :roll: :lol: and they are all enjoying themselves.


Jacquie


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

tanky said:


> Good morning everybody'
> Can anybody give a report on the ground conditions at the showground please


Suns been shining, weather looks good for the weekend and we are very happy with the sales today even though the general concensus from others is that people seem reluctant to part with money.

Loads more people arriving tonight so we shall no doubt be busy on the F iamms stand again tomorrow.

Peter


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Pickering*

Greetings,

Having a lovely time........................

...........................wish you were here!! 

Weather fine, entertainment fine, loads of company, just returned from the entertainment building, whiskyand dry, then bed, tomorrow, back to the show, spend another couple of pounds and then bask in the sun with an ice cool cider!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

can anyone attending the show confirm if they had an MHF double sided A4 flyer in their show bags that you get given at the gate on arrival as I sent 3500 up to Warners  ?


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Yes, we had the flyer in our MMM bag.
Colin


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

We both had a fantastic time and met some really nice people....just sorry that there was no room for us with the rest of you..
We heard that there was a crash on the A64 between a motorhome and a coach , did anyone see anything?
Love to hear from Peter and Denise again but can't find your e-mail address anywhere. If you see this can you send me a pm please.
We thought that there was a plethura of dealers, and not enough accessories on show, and what about fresh water supplies? We were asked a lot of times where people could fill up.
Paul n Gill


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

*pickering show*

did mhf have a stand at the show as we walked around twice and could not find it or did we get lost


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: pickering show*



jetski said:


> did mhf have a stand at the show as we walked around twice and could not find it or did we get lost


No MHF didn't have a stand this year at Pickering only a rally

Jacquie


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

Had a great time .
Met lots of nice people, and nearly did a deal on a new van but bottled out.
Well done to our Stewards you did a sterling job sorting everybody out.
Looking forward to the next one.
Cheers
Tanky


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Had a great time. Fantastic weather. Congratulations to the MHF rally marshalls.
Ian


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Thanks!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks very much for digging me out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (It was me with the silver smart on tow!)
and great organisation!
Barry & Lynda


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hello*

Hello to anyone who I did not see/meet on Sunday.

Russell


----------



## amander (Jul 18, 2008)

I would like to add my thanks to the marshalls for another great rally. It was so nice to finally get amongst friends after a night inadvertantly spent in hostile territory (the Hymer owners rally!!!) 
Look forward to meeting up with you in the not too distant future.


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

And many thanks from me as well. This was our 1st event and only the 2nd time out in the van. Nice to meet new and friendly people. 

A wonderful and eventful weekend. Brilliantly marshalled. Scotty and Angie were fantastic.


Thanks again
Alan


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

And many thanks from us too. First time at a show rally, people very friendly around us and marshalls too. Got a few bargains as well!

Thanks to Alex at boosters - very impressed with the performance since having the engine remapped!

A bit disappointed with the showground in general - we like to wander round the parked vans but most were on the other side of the road!

Think we'll try a different show next year - peterborough or shepton - anyone have a 'favourite'?

David


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

has anyone got any photos of pickering show and the showground itself to upload so that I can take a look and see it lol ?


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

No flier in my goodie bag.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

were you a rallier or a day visitor ?


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Pickering show*

Thanks to everyone for a great weekend, whoever arranged the sunshine can have a gold star.

The area allocated to us was quite a way from the main gate, this had the advantage of being nearer the entrance to the show, the toilets,showers,elsan piont and water were all quite close, the ground was dry.....ish. General camping did not do as well. The ground was boggy, some had to be tractored ON as well as off, water and facilities were in short supply.In all we were quite lucky but they could have cut the grass!!!

The show its self was quite good though not a big as usual.

Sorry to all those that rallied with us for being a bit tight with the parking space,we usually like to give people plenty of room but this year the ground conditions meant we had to be a bit mean.

Day parking saw over 100 vans parked on the Friday with over 200 on Saturday.
After speaking with some of the marshalls the feeling is that Pickering will be the new venue for the Northern Show in the future.

Lots of pictures to post, will do that tonight.


----------



## owlgirl (Apr 2, 2008)

Our thanks to everyone involved with the show, we had a fab time.

Yes we had a flyer in our little bag of tricks, thank you.


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

nukeadmin said:


> were you a rallier or a day visitor ?


Weekender not with MHF.

Don


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Pickering*

Hi everyone. Glad that most of you enjoyed the show despite some of the shortcomings. I can tell you that it was the most harrassing show we have marshalled for Warners this year. As you have all said the ground in places left a lot to be desired but a week previously most of the ground was under water and Warners were unable to make concrete plans until the last minute. I think many lessons will have been learnt from this year and hopefully next year more traders will want to join in. Many of the traders decided that enough was enough after the bad and wet showtime they have had this year.

Yes Nuke your flyers were put in the MMM bags - we and our colleagues packed over 3000 bags with all the 'rubbish' (not MHFs of course - whoops!!!!).

We are now putting our feet up having departed Pickering this morning at 5 a.m. and are now in Weston Super Mare, heading for the 'Toe of England'


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Pickering Show*

Sorry Polo I was not knocking the marshalls, they did an excellent job. I only know that some people were complaining because I got both barrells several times when I inadvertantly walked around the show in my hi-vis vest.Some folk were very quick to have a go as they thought I was part of the organisation

Photo's loaded into motorhome rallies and meets

Sorry I can't do fancy links.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

I was there with a group of friends for 4 days.

Our opinion was that it was a very good show and, taking account of the awful weather leading up to the event, better than the York show it replaced.

I think Warners and the Pickering showground management generally did a good job and I extend my thanks to them.

I am a regular attender of this show and Peterborough. Last year I also attended Shepton Mallet which is a much smaller, but still enjoyable show. If asked to categorise I would say Peterborough is still, and always has been the best show but I think Pickering could soon bee running very close behind.


----------



## supernan (Aug 13, 2006)

*re pickering show*

 no flier in my bag


----------



## supernan (Aug 13, 2006)

the show was brilliant and everyone was so friendly and helpful a big thanks to all concerned


----------

